# Yamaha RX-A800



## WhatHappend (May 25, 2008)

Anyone buy one of the Yamaha RX-A800 receivers? I am wondering how it compares to the Yamaha Rx-v663 or the new RX-V667

Desired new features: 
Improved GUI with superimposed GUI for Vol adjustment. 
More HDMI connections
Dual HDMI output (Any know if this can drive to HDCP displays for protected content like Bluray?)
HDMI 1.4 support for 3D (can anyone with Direct TV comment whether the AVR support Directs 3D signal?)
HD radio.
Support for HDMI return audio path from display.

Did the v663 have "Low jitter PLL circuitry" like the new v667 and a800?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

It is a very new Receiver so not so sure that many would of had the chance to compare it yet, everything seems to move so fast in this industry atm !

I would of thought that Yamaha would of thought about the jitter issues and more than likely included it like the others as finally they are wising up to HDMI.

It does actually mention it in the features list 

High Sound Quality


7-channel 665W powerful surround sound (95W x 7) 
HD Audio format decoding: Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio; Dolby Digital Plus and DTS-HD High Resolution Audio 
High quality parts allowed sound tuning for optimum performance 
Discrete amp configuration 
Pure Direct for HD Audio and Video enjoyment 
Specially designed 5th foot with Anti-Resonance Technology (A.R.T. Wedge) added to reduce vibration 
*Low jitter PLL circuitry *
Assignable amplifiers for bi-amp connection 
Intelligent assignable amplifiers for Surround Back <-> Front Presence or Zone 2 connection

Sorry but the v663 did not feature the new PLL circuitry as the newer amps do.

PS - read your post wrong in the first place tired eyes, but then realise you wanted to know about the v663 :doh:


----------



## WhatHappend (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for looking into that (I didn't expact that.)

I did find on the Yamaha web site, under product archive, that the 663 lists the feature under "Other Notable Features". It seems that Yamaha is not good about listing feature in the product comparison chart. The 667 comparison chart doesn't list it, but the A800 does.

http://www.yamaha.com/yec/products/productdetail.html?CNTID=567571&CTID=5000300&LGFL=Y


> Other Notable Features
> XM Satellite Radio ready with XM HD Surround powered by Neural Surround
> SIRIUS Satellite Radio ready
> 40-station preset tuning / Auto preset tuning
> ...


----------

